# Meladerm



## Glamour Girl (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone used "Meladerm" for Melasma?


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 2, 2007)

Does melasma look like brownish spots on your skin?


----------



## Kathy (Apr 2, 2007)

I've never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes. I have tried products with "Hydroquine" in them, but they didn't work. Also, I guess this stuff is bad for you, so I found "Meladerm" online and thought I would give that a shot.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry i don't know of it Meladerm.

Try searching for reviews online and see what ppl said about it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2007)

i want to find something for this too, since i have nice spots of it on my back thanks to birth control.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is the website where I purchased it:

Civant Skincare - Advanced Skincare Solutions


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

Did you see a dermatologist? What did he have to say?


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 6, 2007)

No, I didn't go to a dermatologist. I know I got them from hormonal changes. I've been using the creme for 2 nights now. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, I was thinking of trying this cream as my chin area is darker than the rest of my face. Did it work for you?


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, considering that Meladerm's foremost active ingredients are lactic and kojic acid it might be successful in treating your melasma if it is epidermal. If it is dermal (deeper than the superficial layers of your skin), melasma is most effectively treated with laser rejuvenation or resurfacing.

Hydroquinone is really nasty stuff. I had to discontinue use with it, too, because of its steroidal properties which caused acne.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Weak. For my melasma, triggered by sun exposure not hormones, azelaic acid worked.


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

Xoffendr, you are SO knowledgeable!! i've seen several of your posts and your advice is always so scientific and helpful.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, gee, thanks.:icon_redf That's really nice of you to say.

Honestly, I run a personal site on cosmetic enhancement, plastic surgery etc. (which I won't plug here in the forums, because I just want to learn and gab about beauty...not promote anything), so I've spent these last few years compiling information on just about every cosmetic treatment I can find. Also, I'm a total consumer who has got to try anything that claims to stave off the aging process or beautify a person. Literally- from injectables, chemical peels, electro mircocurrent face lift gadgets, to Latisse (the eyelash growth serum), I've got to learn everything I can about them, first hand. Plus, I've struggled with a few conditions- acne, rosacea...those kind of kicked off my interest in medical technology and cosmetic science.

And, it helps to have a mother who works in the medical field. lol I learn a lot about the latest developments and what's available from her.

When I see people who are suffering or stressed out due to zits, dermatitis, hyperpigmentation, things of that nature...I just can't help but pass on what I've learned because I know how troubling and mystifying it is when your body just will not do what you want, like be healthy and problem free! I'm far from an authority or expert. Just a shopaholic guinea pig who spends a lot of time at her computer, really!


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Offendr. Never heard of azelaic acid. Any specific one that you would recommend and how long before you seen results with it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

I used Dr.Varon's Skin Bleaching System for awhile with good results, minus the actually skin lightening step, which I believe is step 2 (with hydroquinone). The microdermabrasion cream and skin brightener (with the azelaic acid) worked nicely. It took quite a bit of time to see significant improvement, though. My skin did get steadily nicer, over all, though. You can find it in any drugstore or grocery store. It's about $20.

Another that I've heard good things about is Benev Azalex Gel for rosacea. Contains 10% azelaic acid, which I think is about half as strong as the standard prescription strength. It's more expensive and can only be purchased a few places online. Less expensive than Meladerm, though.

I do know that 20% alezaic acid is more effective than 2% hydroquinone and as effective 4% hydroquinone, plus reduces inflammation and has antimicrobial properties, thus improving acne. For really prominent or stubborn melasma, you may want to visit your doctor and get a script for that!

Hope this helps and I'd love to follow your progress! I always want to see what works for people!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

haha and humble too..


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

When your computer and paranoia runs your life....it's humbling! lol


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

hahah I suppose so.. lol!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried this Meladerm cream? I need some feedbacks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanxx in advance


----------



## magosienne (Aug 19, 2009)

:kopfkratz: Don't think i have.

I checked the official website, and i saw on the ingredients list it contains arbutin, and it seems arbutin is widely used in japanese skincare for skin lightening and whitening purposes, so i suppose you could give it a go.


----------



## Rida (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi friend......from whr did u get this meladerm cream???


----------



## jules24n24 (Aug 20, 2009)

I use Meladerm and it has done wonders for my skin by giving me an even complexion, fading my acne scars and age spots. I have been using it consistently for the past 4-5 months, twice a day and have recently started to just apply it once a day now (nighttime only) for maintenance. It's awesome stuff. I rave about it on my blog and have introduced it to many of my friends and family.

The only drawback is that you need to take care when out in the sun as Meladerm-treated skin becomes sensitive.

xoxo


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2009)

Good info, thanks !!

I have merged Bronze Chiqz's thread into this one for clarification.


----------



## jules24n24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Magosienne!

xoxo


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 26, 2009)

Where do buy it from?? I might try this cream on my chin area...


----------



## jules24n24 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Mebs786

You can get it through their official website by clicking here *www.civantskincare.com*. Only get it through their official site as there are lots of fakes out there so beware.

hope this helps

let me know if you need further info!

you'll be amazed by this product, it is really good stuff that i have got some of my family and a fair number of friends using it too and they all agree that it definitely works with no side effects (it is 100% safe and natural). :biggrin:

xoxo


----------



## redlipstick (Jul 14, 2011)

this might be really lare but i just want to share that my mom had melasma on her upper lip but now they're all gone. she used Metaderm Spot Lightening Cream to lighten the brown patches. as for meladerm, i'm not really sure if it can be used for melasma. but i've been hearing negative feedback from that product. i'm also using Metaderm for my stretch marks and dark underarms. hihi.


----------

